# 3 year old ragamuffin



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Now found a new home and happily settled 
*

Name: Madge
Breed: RagaMuffin
Age: 3 (d.o.b. 16.1.2007)
colour/pattern calico
Neutered: Yes 
Vaccs: Up to date
Health problems: None
Behavioural problems: Not good with other cats
Toileting problems: None
Used to children: Yes, 10-13 years
Good with dogs yes
Indoor cat yes
Left alone: Used to having some one there most of the day 
Diet: Royal Canin Dry - Queen, Main Coon always available. Porta 21 chicken, Felix As
Good As It Looks once a day. Not a fussy eater.
Litter: Used to World's Best Original and Pine pellets
She is currently in Glasgow 
Reason for re-homing: Due to her owners ill health he can no longer look after her properly. 
Anyone wishing to adopt her will be home checked. Please pm me for further information


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

This is not a kitty who will stay homeless for very long! Beautiful baby.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes I think you are probably right, she has a possible home just waiting on home check but if that falls through she has other possible homes too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow shes stunning,xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hope she finds a good home! shes stunning!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly home has fallen through so she is looking again


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is a picture of Madge Talking to the birds outside in her new home


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

She is adorable, is Ragamuffin REALLY a breed or are you just making up a cute name for her 

Regardless she is a beautiful girl and has lovely colours. Hope she finds her special home very soon 

Well done to you for helping her *Hugs*


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes ragamuffin is a breed of cat, though still quite rare over here in the UK you can find out about them here
Ragamuffin (cat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The UK RagaMuffin Cat Society

This is a picture of her in her new home so another successful re homing


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Well fancy that, you live and learn, will check out those links, thank you x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

no problem


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww, hope this stunning lass finds a home very soon.

I used to think the same about ragamuffin until I saw in cat magazine that it was in fact a real breed :lol:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

MissBethM said:


> Aww, hope this stunning lass finds a home very soon.
> 
> I used to think the same about ragamuffin until I saw in cat magazine that it was in fact a real breed :lol:


She does have a home!  See the updated pic?

She's very beautiful.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahhh I must have missed that bit  
She is stunning like


----------

